# Windows to Mac Question



## jbergsing (Jan 28, 2008)

In preparation of switching to a Mac, some questions are arrising. The most important is how do I get all my photos over to the Mac? I have them backed up on an external drive, but I'm not sure if the Mac will read it coming from a Vista machine. Any input would be wonderful!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 28, 2008)

Do you have a Mac Store in your town? If so, I highly suggest going there. They will aid in your conversion. Bring your own Kool-Aid.


----------



## jbergsing (Jan 28, 2008)

Zenas said:


> Do you have a Mac Store in your town? If so, I highly suggest going there. They will aid in your conversion. Bring your own Kool-Aid.


Closest Apple Store around here is about 100 miles away, in Birmingham.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 28, 2008)

Hrm, you can always probably get excellent online or over the phone support from Apple. In my experience, Apple has some of the greatest customer support alive.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 28, 2008)

What is the format for the files. If they are a gif or jpeg a similar format, iPhoto will import them from your external drive.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Jan 28, 2008)

With Leopard you'll just connect to the drive over your network and copy the files over, it's no problem. We've been dealing with compatibility issues for two decades now - most of those issues are solved.


----------



## jbergsing (Jan 28, 2008)

jfschultz & Thomas2007, Thanks! That is great news! I kinda figured the compatibility issues had been worked out. Yes, they are all JPG and JPEG.


----------

